# distance wifi et ordinateur (avec la freebox)



## estomak (22 Février 2008)

Bonjour, j'ai installé la freebox sur ibook/leopard, avec une clé wep. Tout  bien fonctionné, je suis en dégroupé 20 mégas, mais petit probleme, au dela de quatre metre environs, je n'ai plus de signal. Est ce normal ou pas?
Est ce que je vais devoir investir dans une borne relai ou un truc comme ça, ou est ce que c'est mes réglages qui sont mauvais.?
merci si vous pouvez m'aider.


----------



## fisheye (23 Février 2008)

Veux-tu dire que tu es connecté en Wifi et que tu as choisi "une clé wep" comme mot de passe? Si ta réponse est oui, je te signale que le type de mot de passe n'a rien a voir avec ton pb de distance entre ton ordinateur et la freebox.
Si ta réponse est non, qu'est d'après toi une clé Wep (un type de clé USB?) et qu'en attends-tu? Il n'y a besoin d'accessoire pour connecter un mac en Wifi, et la portée va bien au-delà de 4 mètres (sauf à travers des murs???)


----------



## estomak (23 Février 2008)

fisheye a dit:


> Veux-tu dire que tu es connecté en Wifi et que tu as choisi "une clé wep" comme mot de passe? Si ta réponse est oui, je te signale que le type de mot de passe n'a rien a voir avec ton pb de distance entre ton ordinateur et la freebox.
> Si ta réponse est non, qu'est d'après toi une clé Wep (un type de clé USB?) et qu'en attends-tu? Il n'y a besoin d'accessoire pour connecter un mac en Wifi, et la portée va bien au-delà de 4 mètres (sauf à travers des murs???)



fisheye, le premier cas, une clé wep comme mot de passe.
Et pour etre plus précis, quand je me suis a un metre de la freebox, j'ai une reception a 100 % mais au dela, dans ma chambre , a environ cinq metres de la freebox, la recpetion est plus qu'a une barre, voire un point.
Ma question, c'est de demander si c'est normal ou pas. et pour la clé , j'ai cru comprendre en lisant des forums, qu'il y avait une histoire avec la cllé wep ou wap ( qui influence la qualité de la récéption)


----------



## fisheye (25 Février 2008)

Excuse moi, mais il faut être précis. Donc, si je te comprend bien, la clé Wep est le type de mot de passe que tu as définis comme condition d'accès à la borne Wifi contenue dans ta Freebox. Je n'ai jamais vu nul part que la forme de ce mot de passe avait un rapport quelconque avec la portée Wifi. Je suis en wifi avec une Freebox et j'en ai installé plusieurs à des distances variables.
Je ne peux que te donner des conseils classiques:
- As-tu fait un reboot normal et/ou un reboot hard de la Freebox, les antennes sont-elles en place? N'y a-t-il pas un obstacle important entre la Freebox et l'ordinateur?
- Avais-tu bien suivi et à la lettre la procédure telle que préconisée par Free?


----------



## Museforever (25 Février 2008)

J'ai une freebox v4, mais c'est de la daube et ça capte que dalle.

J'ai donc acheté un Linksys WRT54GL qui, en modifiant le firmware, permet d'augmenter la portée wifi. Ainsi, je capte mon Wifi avec toutes les barres à une distance de 40m (et 2-3 murs en béton entre).


----------



## fisheye (25 Février 2008)

Très intéressant. Avis aux amateurs!


----------



## estomak (26 Février 2008)

fisheye a dit:


> Excuse moi, mais il faut être précis. Donc, si je te comprend bien, la clé Wep est le type de mot de passe que tu as définis comme condition d'accès à la borne Wifi contenue dans ta Freebox. Je n'ai jamais vu nul part que la forme de ce mot de passe avait un rapport quelconque avec la portée Wifi. Je suis en wifi avec une Freebox et j'en ai installé plusieurs à des distances variables.
> Je ne peux que te donner des conseils classiques:
> - As-tu fait un reboot normal et/ou un reboot hard de la Freebox, les antennes sont-elles en place? N'y a-t-il pas un obstacle important entre la Freebox et l'ordinateur?
> - Avais-tu bien suivi et à la lettre la procédure telle que préconisée par Free?



Tu as raison. je me suis un peu mieux renseigné, la clé wep n'a rien a voir avec ça -je le pensais-
mais mon probleme reste le même cependant, il y'a au maximum cinq metres avec une grosse armoire et un mur entre ma freebox et mon ordi.
je pense avoir bien installé la freebox, puisque a un metre je capte avec toute les barres, cela dit , la masse documentaire fournie était pas énorme non plus


----------



## estomak (26 Février 2008)

Museforever a dit:


> J'ai une freebox v4, mais c'est de la daube et ça capte que dalle.
> 
> J'ai donc acheté un Linksys WRT54GL qui, en modifiant le firmware, permet d'augmenter la portée wifi. Ainsi, je capte mon Wifi avec toutes les barres à une distance de 40m (et 2-3 murs en béton entre).



T'en es bien sur?
y'a pas d'autres témoignages la dessus?


----------



## fisheye (26 Février 2008)

Voici quelques sites où tu peux probablement trouver des infos :

http://www.freenews.fr/forum/viewtopic.php?pid=372179#p372179

http://www.freeks-forums.org/forums/index.php?showtopic=40684

http://www.aduf.org/login.php


----------



## kesako (26 Février 2008)

Salut,

Pourrais-tu indiquer quelle version de Freebox tu as chez toi ?

Quand j'avais ma freebox V4, j'utilisais le Wifi (carte PCMCIA achetee chez Free) et mon ordinateur (un PC portable a l'epoque) utilisait aussi une carte PCMCIA. Je devais me trouver a moins de cinq metres avec un mur entre et le portes des pieces ouvertes. Et bien la reception n'etait pas fameuse du tout.

Par la suite j'ai change pour une Freebox HD avec 2 boitiers. Et maintenant je suis connecte en Ethernet. Donc je ne peux pas te dire si le passage a la V5 donne une meilleure reception. Toutefois ca devrait etre le cas puisque la technologie de la V5 repose sur le MIMO.
​


----------



## estomak (26 Février 2008)

fisheye=> merci pour les sites!
Kesako=> j'ai la freebox Hd, avec un ibook G4 et je suis dans le même cas de figure que celui que tu décris à l'époque ou tu avais la V4 : une réception médiocre au delà de cinq metres.
Et si comme toi je me connecte en ethernet, là ça va pas contre.


----------



## fisheye (26 Février 2008)

Tu peux aussi obtenir des infos sur le site de Free, mais l'ndroit est caché! C'est le "Centre de relations utilisateur", tu peux poser des questions.
Pour y accéder: Tu vas dans "Assistance", puis "questions fréquentes" et tu essaies de te servir de l'assistante virtuelle. Mais là comme ailleurs , attention au vocabulaire!
D'autre part, as-tu carrément recherché des discussions de forums où il est question de ton prroblème? A ta place, j'écrirais "Faible portée  Freebox v.4" dans un moteur de recherche.
 Persévérance, tu vas y arriver. Grace à des infos trouvés dans des forums, j'ai récemment "sauvé" un disque dur de 160 Go. Les "techniciens disaient qu'il était "naze" et moi que ce n'était que le boitier. Je, c'est-à-dire les infos trouvées sur un forum avaient raison.


----------

